# "Mystery Worm"



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, I just found a tiny (1/2-1 cm) translucent worm in the vivarium. I would probably not post this expecting anyone to know what it is because it is so... generic, however it had a tiny black head which I think may be significant. It was on a piece of wood kind of just sitting there, maybe moving its head a bit like a charmed cobra might do.

Any idea on what it might be?


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

throwin out a guess, glass worm?


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

you got me!!


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmmm, glass worm sounds reasonable.

I can't get a picture of him, don't have a good macro lens. If it helps he looks like he may be grazing a patch of the "new viv" mold I am currently getting...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

black head huh? makes me think beetle or fly larvae


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Black head also makes me think its a larvae of some sort. Maybe just remove it for good measure?


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

You use any unclean products in your "new viv"? If so, I bet nematode. But the cobra swaying screams nemertean.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Nematodes will sway back and forth like that too though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

never seen a nematode with a black head. The sway back and forth is very common in caterpillars and grubs when disturbed. I see it all the time while log flipping looking for salamanders and termites


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

tim13 said:


> You use any unclean products in your "new viv"? If so, I bet nematode. But the cobra swaying screams nemertean.


Nah, it looks nothing like a nemertean...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yahoo! Image Detail for - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4d/Beetle_larvae_filtered_sw.jpg


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

frogparty said:


> never seen a nematode with a black head. The sway back and forth is very common in caterpillars and grubs when disturbed. I see it all the time while log flipping looking for salamanders and termites


I work with nematodes in a lab and they most definitely do the cobra twisting. I agree though that I've never seen one with a black head, but that's not to say that they don't exist. 

The worms we work with in the wild will lift up half-way like a cobra and try to snag a ride on a passing animal. Then when they get to a good feeding ground they jump off. That's a pretty ingenious mode of transportation IMO


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe a fungus gnat larva. The larvas have black heads and swing back and forth. Seen a few in my new tanks.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that you mention it, it probably is. I had some in my last tank (albeit they looked smaller to me) and I had gnats like the plague!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I work with nematodes in a lab and they most definitely do the cobra twisting. I agree though that I've never seen one with a black head, but that's not to say that they don't exist.
> 
> The worms we work with in the wild will lift up half-way like a cobra and try to snag a ride on a passing animal. Then when they get to a good feeding ground they jump off. That's a pretty ingenious mode of transportation IMO


I never said they didnt twist. I am all to familiar with the "proboscis" nemerteans, and remember that movement well.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Fair enough, I think I misread your post.


----------

